# IVF cycle abandoned



## KellyWhitt (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi all,

I was at Hammersmith and I down reg fine, but on day 5 after taking puregon i over stimulated.  

I had lots of folis, too many over 25 in each ovary and they were only sized between 9 and 14, but i did have one in my left that was a 19.  They tried to keep me going but my hormone levels where though the roof even after lowing the does to only 50ieu.  They said they couldn't let me have the late night injection as it could send me into shock.  I lost my NHS funding now and are looking to go some where privet.

Anybody out there with same problem and overcame it?

Kelly


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Kelly

Im so sorry to hear that, Im afraid I cant help with your question.. But just wanted to drop a line to say I go privately at Queen Mary's Hospital in Roehampton which is quite close to Hammersmith if you are looking for a private clinic.....

Pri...xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

Kelly

This happened to me on my first attempt, I was told my NHS 'go' wasn't over until I went into theatre.
Have you checked with them regarding this?

Jaimi


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Kelly

Sorry honey, my NHS free go if abandoned is not lost, have a chat with your PCT, good luck

Myra xxx


----------



## Toto (Jan 14, 2008)

Morning everyone,

After five weeks of injecting burseline and 8 days on 3 vials of menopur  I went for my scan on Friday and I've had hardly any response. Clinic said I had one small folicle but was practically back at baseline. They advised me to abandon the cycle as even though they could double my dose it was likely that the one small folicle may absord all the additional drugs and therefore I was likely to only get one egg.  Have taken their advise this time but after reading some of the threads I'm now wondering if I did the right thing.  Now have to wait for AF to arrive which the nurse advises me may be a few weeks as my lining is so thin......so it's looking like June before I can start again. I am now worried that my natural cycle (which was working a treat after several months of accupunture) will be messed up for the foreseeable because of the drugs. Sorry having a bit of a moan but I feel like what was the point and what if next time I don't respond to 6 vials of menopur per day........
Thank you all for listening


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi there

I was in two minds about posting as I succeeded with few follies and didnt want to make you feel worse about abandoning!

Sorry to read you had to abandon, I had a cycle with no ET, an abandoned cycle, a cycle that resulted in a BFP but mmc and this final cycle which has resulted in the birth of K.

Sometimes they need to tweak your drugs a bit after a cycle like this. They may try you on another protocol altogether or even a cycle that doesnt involve using buserilin (as happened to me when I had the second cycle abandoned after failing to downreg in a good time). I was on 4 vials of menopur for my third cycle and put on Gonal F for my last one.

I know I went ahead with this cycle, however I did have a "decent" size follie by your stage and another sneaking up on the inside. Also it was basically a case of now or never.

Please realise that it is definitely possible for your response to improve with a change in regime. There is a slow/poor responders thread on this site somewhere....in one of the general chit chat areas I think....which is great for support for people in your position.

Hang in there

xxx

this is the link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=136523.0


----------



## Jenny19 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone

I'm new to this site and I just wondered whether anyone has had the same problem as me.  I started my 1st ever IVF in June at the Hammersmith IVF clinic.  They put me on the short protocol (I think they called it the antagonistic cycle).  I was on 300iu of Gonalf and then on day 5 of injections I was on a drug (I forget which) that prevented me from ovulating.  They scanned me on day 9 of my cycle and I had produced 2 very large follicles, one on each ovary, at 28mm and one very small folly at 13 mm.  The lady who scanned me said that this response was vary unusual.  She said that the 28mm follies would contain eggs of very poor quality and teh 13mm follie would not contain an egg at all.  The strange thing is that from day 5 of my cycle I was getting very sore boobs which I only  get after I o so I wondered whether I perhaps ovulated early (before I started taking the injections that prevent you from O'ing) and that the follies that she saw were actually a second batch!!  Not surprisingly the cycle was cancelled.  I'm now waiting for af.

My question is - has this ever happened to anyone else and if so what did you do about it?  And secondly do you think it is possible that I o'd early and that the follicles that were seen were the second batch? 

Many thanks for your response.

Babydust to you all

Jenny


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hello Jenny and welcome.

I'm very sorry to hear that your cycle was cancelled. It is very, very unlikely that you would have ovulated that early. Did they do a baseline scan or a blood test at the beginning of you treatment? That would have showed any large follicles or hormone levels heading towards ovulation. Sore boobs are more likely to be as a result of the drugs you're taking. I hope you can try again soon and get some answers at your review appointment.

Biddy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Jenny

So very sorry to hear your news hon. I cant give you any major advice on what has happened but I am sure that someone on here may have had a similar situation and be able to comment. I know that sometimes the first tx can be a fact finding mission for your clinic. They are likely to discuss at your review a different protocol I would think....I was on antagonist at hammersmith this time and also only got 3 follies (one of which was also rubbish). I thought -erroneously as it turned out- I had ovulated on day 8 of my third cycle (which was not an antagonist one) and was told it would have been very unusual but possible - mind you I hadnt taken anything to stop ovulation at that poing

Dont know if you have found the poor responders thread yet....Hope someone can point to it for you. I cant remember where it is at the moment..... 

I'll be back with the link to the Hammersmith Girls for you in a second....come and join us over there too...

here's the hammie girls thread come and join us http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=141903.msg2258842#msg2258842


----------



## Jenny19 (Jul 2, 2008)

Thank you Biddy and EBW for your responses.  

Biddy no they didn't do a baseline scan or a blood test at the beginning of my treatment.  They said that the first scan would take place between day 7 and 9.  I wish they had scanned me on day 7 although that was a weekend.  The thing I don't understand is that when I first consulted with the clinic the first thing they did was to scan me.  That was in December and it was a totally unmedicated cycle and I was on day 14ish and they counted 11 follicles! In January I had IUI and on 75IU of Gonalf I managed to produce 2 large follicles and 1 smaller one so it seems upping my medication makes things worse for me!

EBW - thanks for the link I will check it out.  Did you go ahead with the treatment even though you only produced 3?  Mine was cancelled.  I didn't even down grade it to IUI.  I'm a bit concerned because of my age.  I'm 43 and time is running out for me.  What consultant are you seeing at Hammersmith?  I've been seeing Mr Lavery.  He's very nice but I don't need nice I just need to be pregnant.  I've been seeing him via 92 Harley Street which is connected to Hammersmith.

Nice to talk to you both.

Jenny


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Jenny, yes I did go ahead even though before EC they thought I only had 2 decent follies.  They did strongly suggest cancelling because of this and to go with donor eggs. DP was against donors so I thought Id just see this through.  And my daughter arrived as a result of this stubborness in January. I was seeing Mr Trew, but understand Mr Lavery is also very good.  I was nearly 38 when having this tx by the way.

Wishing you all the best wherever you go from here...hope to see you over on the other thread soon.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Jenny & welcome to FF

I'm sorry to read that your cycle was cancelled  I'm afraid I can't offer much in the way of advise as not been put in that situation, but I see that EBW and Biddy have offered you some wonderful support already. I'm one of the moderators on the website so you'll see my posts all over the place 

As EBW has mentioned, do chat to the ladies on the Hammersmith board as I know they'll make you feel very welcome 

I see you've already found the Poor Responders thread as well who I'm sure will be able to offer some great advise.

As you've already introduced yourself on this IVF board, I won't suggest you post on the Introductions board (although obviously you're more than welcome to !) but I will leave you the link to the thread on the Intros board for new members, giving you some hints and tips on how to use the website....

*What every new member needs to know*
 ~ click here

Good luck
Natasha


----------

